# Yellowstone kayaking



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

sign it guys missing out on one of the highest quality runs for october plus many many many more


----------



## Dfulford (May 12, 2008)

Done.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

Done, but you need a lot more signatures over the next 6 days. Sign it y'all!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

caspermike and I don't agree too often, but this is something we need. I spent a week in the Jackson Hole area early this summer and Yellowstone has some amazing whitewater that we are not allowed on!!! Please sign this petition and at least get the ball rolling...


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmm, this issue needs some publicity; any of you pros want to get on the Oprah show with some great kayak video, and then we would get 5000 signatures in an hour . 

Seriously, taking some (legal) photos and video of the runs there would probably help build public support. 
===
I don't like bugging my friends, but signing this is pretty painless and quick. Here is a template email you can copy and paste to your friends. 
===
Hi friends, 
Please consider signing this petition to allow whitewater kayaking in Yellowstone National Park. You would need to create an account on the White House website, which only takes a minute. 
https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitions#!/petition/allow-kayaking-yellowstone-national-park/XLs9wq2D

Many other activities are allowed around these rivers. There is no rational reason why whitewater kayaking is not allowed in Yellowstone National Park. Flatwater kayaking is allowed on the lakes. Many of these rivers already have roads along them. 

Here is a great article by Doug Ammons about paddling a multiday class V run on the Yellowstone river, that provides a lot of background info:
Counting Coup along the Yellowstone River

Please help this petition get to 5000 signatures by October 24th. 
Thanks!


----------



## wasatchbill (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmm, that petition "expired, because it failed to meet the signature threshold."


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

hey bill the last petition was one of 3 or so petitions that have gone around in the past, one has way over 5,000 signatures.

gotta love that Doug Ammons article. been thinking about the film half of it......im sure people would have no idea they were watching YLA product if it wasnt stated. the obviouses are obvious to the observant most would have no idea what they are actually looking at unless the picture has a title


----------



## Wivecaca (Nov 29, 2011)

Although the petition failed, I salute you for the effort. Kudos to all of you.


----------

